# erreur mensualisation année complète



## chantalounette (26 Octobre 2022)

Je viens de voir qu'une erreur avait été faite au moment de la mensualisation. (novembre  2021/ a octobre 2022 )
39 semaines de 5 jours de 40 heures et 8 semaines de 4 jours 32 heures= 47 semaines .Total des heures 1816:12=152 heures  . et 227 jours :12=19 j
salaire brut 4,6417x1816h=8429,32:12 =702,44x0,7801=547,97
Il me manque 5 semaines...


----------



## chantalounette (26 Octobre 2022)

Avec toutes mes excuses chères collègues dans la précipitation j'ai oublié le mot magique  Bonjour.....


----------



## Sandrine2572 (26 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

47 semaines = année complète 

Donc la mensualisation  doit être établi sur 52 semaines


----------



## kikine (26 Octobre 2022)

et bien dites a vos employeurs qu'il y a erreur sur le contrat et qu'ils sont dans l'illégalité que le contrat doit être établis en année complète soit 44 semaines a 40h et 8 semaines a 32h, avec bien sur effet rétroactif


----------



## kikine (26 Octobre 2022)

aïe j'avais pas vu que le contrat avait + d'un an.... ça va faire mal quoi qu'ils vous ont bien payé les cp en plus du salaire en juin?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (26 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour c'est quoi ce calcul de mensualisation ? 

La mensualisation doit être basée sur un nbre de semaines,  cela n'apparaît pas dans le calcul,  et un nbfe d'heures hebdomadaire,  là non plus cela n'apparaît pas.

Comment donc déduire quoique ce soit de ce calcul ?

C'est indiqué dans tous les contrats quand même.  Là on a une annualisation des heures, ce qui entraîne une moyenne hebdo OU pas , c'est n'importe quoi.  Désolée ' mais voir ces calculs qui n'existent pas me met...grrr


----------



## assmatzam (26 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Effectivement il va falloir refaire le calcul de la mensualisation car un calcul sur 47 semaines n'existe pas 
Ensuite il faudra déduire de cette mensualisation les CP pris et non acquis 

52 semaines réparties comme suit:
44 semaines de 5 jours soit 40 heures  
8 semaines de 4 jours  soit 32 heures


Pour Pajemploi

44 semaines x 5 jours / 12 = 18,33
8 semaines x 4 jours / 12 = 2,66
*21 jours mensualisés*

44 semaines x 40 heures / 12 = 146,66
8 semaines x 32 heures / 12 = 21,33
*168 heures mensualisées*

44 semaines x 40 heures x 4,6417 brut / 12 = 680,7826 brut
8 semaines x 32 heures x 4,6417 brut / 12 = 99,0229 brut
*779.8055 brut 
608,33 net*

mensualisation brute : 779,8055 euros 
mensualisation nette : 608,33 euros


----------



## assmatzam (26 Octobre 2022)

Ensuite donner moi vos dates de congés prises depuis le début du contrat

Avez vous des enfants de moins de 15 ans au 30 avril 2022 ?

Y a t'il eu des absences de l'enafnt ou de l'AM déduite de votre salaire depuis novembre 2021?

Quelles sont les 8 semaines de 4 jours ?


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour je me souviens lorsque j'allais encore au RAM qu'une collègue me disait avoir calculé sa mensualisation sur 47 semaines et moi qui lui expliquait que non c'était 52 semaines ... donc certaines ass mat ne font aucun effort pour comprendre désolée mais moi aussi çà m'hérisse les poils !!!


----------



## chantalounette (26 Octobre 2022)

En faite c'est juste un oubli on va faire la régularisation a la fin du mois  c'est pas la première fois que je fais une mensualisation. J'ai aucun congés de payés puisqu'ils le sont a la fin de notre année de référence .  Nos congés étaient forcément commun 1 semaine fin décembre 2021, 1 semaine fin avril 2022  et 3 semaines du 16 aout au 4 septembre .Les 8 semaines de 4 jours sont réparties 1 sur novembre2021, 1 en décembre 2 sur janvier 2022,2 sur février 1 en mai et la dernière la semaine du 14 juillet.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (26 Octobre 2022)

Désolée mais'vu les calculs indiqués, non, le procédé n'est pas bon.
Vous avez vu la différence de salaire avec le calcul d'assmatzam ?  Il y a plus de 200 € d'écart sur le brut!
Votre parent va vous régulariser 2000 € comme ça ? 

En plus vous eu obligatoirement des congés payés ! EN JUIN 2002 NON ?


----------



## chantalounette (26 Octobre 2022)

notre année de référence partait de novembre 2021 a fin octobre 2022 .D'un commun accord le règlement des congés payés se fait a la prise principal des congés


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (26 Octobre 2022)

Alors tout faux de nouveau. Ouh là !
La période de référence va dun1er juin au 31 mai'de chaque année. 
Pas à la carte.

Donc soit vous avez un contrat en année complète et vous avez eu vos cp de payés en juillet ou août. 

Soit vous avez'un contrat en année incomplète et vos cp sont payables à partir de juin.

Je suis désoléende vous informer que votre raisonnement est faux, en ce qui concerne la période de référence,  voir notre ccn,  et le calcul de mensualisation. 

Vous auriez déjà du être rémunèrée de vos cp. 
Sauf que tout est archi faux là .


La question principale : avez-vous TOUTES vos semaines de congés en TEMPS avec cet employeur ?


----------



## chantalounette (26 Octobre 2022)

oui


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (26 Octobre 2022)

Et si année complète,  il peut y avoir majoration de salaire lors de la pose de cp acquis, mais UNIQUEMENT si la méthode des 10% est plus favorable que le maintien de salaire. 

Là en l'état,  si contrat en année complète il vous manque environ plus de 200 € de salaire. 

Soit année incomplète et vous auriez déjà dû percevoir une rémunération pour vos cp acquis car je suppose qu'en un an vous avez poser vos 5 semaines de congés en TEMPS ?...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (26 Octobre 2022)

Donc, il vous manque bien 200€ de salaire mensuel environ.  Vous le comprennez ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (26 Octobre 2022)

Il faut :
Refaire le bon calcul de mensualisation et l'expliquer à votre employeur. 
Refaire les bs depuis le début du contrat. 

Ensuite pour les périodes de cp ;
Recalculer le salaire en tenant compte des jours de cp sans solde.

Et faire la différence entre le moins perçu soit près de 2780€!

Faites bien le point !  Bonjour la soupe à la grimace !
Mais l'employeur est responsable du contrat donc il est en tort.

Par contre vous de votre côté lisez la ccn, et ne faites plus JAMAIS le calcul que vousnavez fait il est faux dans la démarche.


----------



## chantalounette (26 Octobre 2022)

je vais voir avec mes employeur pour régulariser l'erreur des 47 semaines 
 Voici le détail de la mensualisation tel quelle avait été faite pour des journées de 8 heures  :  
39 semaines x 5 jours: 12 = 16, 25 j
8 semaines x 4 jours : 12  =2,66
total des deux 18,91 jours (19 j )
39semaines x 40 heures : 12 =130 h
8 semaines x 32 heures : 12 =21h35
total des deux 152 heures

39 semaines x 40h x 4,6417 : 12 =603 , 421 brut
8 semaines x 32 h x 4,6417 : 12 = 99, 0229 brut
total du brut 702,4439 x 0,7801 =547,97 net

Si lissé comme ca aurait du l'être sur 52 semaines mon salaire aurait été de 779,8055 brut x0,7801 =608,33 euros 
('44 semaines de 40 h et 8 semaines  de 32 heures )=52 semaines


----------



## assmatzam (26 Octobre 2022)

Oui c'est ça 
Et ensuite vous calculez les mois ou vous avez pris vos congés non acquis avec le ccc


----------



## assmatzam (26 Octobre 2022)

Normalement vous auriez du avoir ceci 

Pour Pajemploi

44 semaines x 5 jours / 12 = 18,33
8 semaines x 4 jours / 12 = 2,66
21 jours mensualisés

44 semaines x 40 heures / 12 = 146,66
8 semaines x 32 heures / 12 = 21,33
168 heures mensualisées

44 semaines x 40 heures x 4,6417 brut / 12 = 680,7826 brut
8 semaines x 32 heures x 4,6417 brut / 12 = 99,0229 brut
779.8055 brut
608,33 net


----------



## assmatzam (26 Octobre 2022)

Et depuis le 1er août 
779,8055 € brut x 0,7812 = 609,18€ net


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (26 Octobre 2022)

Je ne suis pas d'accord, on extrapole sur les 5 semaines en volume horaire mais est ce bien la rėalitė ?
Je parle des 39 semaines à 40h qui passent à 44 semaines ?  Est-ce vraiment la réalité ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (26 Octobre 2022)

Je trouve pour ma part que vous compliquez vraiment les calculs chantalounette.

(44 semaines X 40h ) + (8 semaines x 32 heures)/12 = 168 heures 

Tout simplement 

Ensuite on multiplie par le taux horaire brut 4.6417 (????) = 779,8056€


C'est bien plus simple.

Ps, le net évolue tout le temps, même si au début vous aviez un tarif rond ce ne doit plus être le cas.

Autant arrondir le brut, qui lui sera toujours le même. 4,65 ???


----------



## liline17 (26 Octobre 2022)

son salaire était, en brut,  de 702,44€, il aurait du être de 779,80€, il manque 77,36 chaque mois X12= 928,32 X 0,7812= 725,20€ net, c'est une jolie somme, mais pas autant que tu le pensais Métal


----------



## Sandrine2572 (26 Octobre 2022)

J imagine la tête du PE quand il va voir la somme qu il vous doit 😱

J espère pour vous qu il va le comprendre et ne vous posera pas de soucis


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (26 Octobre 2022)

Oui Liline tu as raison. J avais lu brut au début de la ligne, et en ais déduit que le dernier chiffre annoncé étais du brut..

Au vu des calculs compliqués rien ne m'aurais étonnée !

Mais ouf juste un peu plus de  900€ quand même..


----------



## chantalounette (26 Octobre 2022)

Oui je sais c'est une erreur dont je me suis rendu compte assez tôt . Ma régularisation va être de 40 heures x 5 semaines x 4,6417 brut =928,34 x0,7812 =725,21 net
C'est bien le montant qui était prévu pour la régularisation
Et oui je vais arrondir mon brut la prochaine fois .Mon employeur sait déjà que la mensualisation est incorrect .La régularisation était prévu .
A date anniversaire du contrat nous allons repartir sur une mensualisation année incomplète .Merci  pour vos éclaircissements 
Le papa ma déjà remis un calendrier avec ses congés  et avec des absences d'une journée par ci par là +son congé parental pour son bébé a naitre en juin. d'ailleurs je me demande si je vais déduire ces fameux jours de ci de là de la nouvelle mensualisation(absence pour convenance personnel ) je déduirai le mois en question. .vous en pensez quoi?


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Octobre 2022)

Pourquoi ne pas avoir repris tout cela rapidement puisque vous vous en êtes aperçue assez tôt ??? c'est une sacrée somme le PE la connait ?
*


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (26 Octobre 2022)

Chantalounette non on ne déduit pas non plus des journées par ci par là ! Et si congé parental total = pas de cmg !
Vous connaissez la ccn au moins ? Toutes vos questions me laisse dubitative ?


----------



## assmatzam (27 Octobre 2022)

Non il est possible que la régularisation ne soit pas aussi importante

Car sur le salaire brut mensuel que je vous ai indiqué il faut déduire sur les mois concernés les congés pris non acquis

Faites vous un tableau mois par mois
Salaire brut payé
Salaire brut du

Les mois ou vous avez pris vos congés entre novembre 2021 et le 31 mai 2022 vous déduisez de la bonne mensualisation avec le ccc car ils ne sont pas acquis

Le 31 mai 2022 vous faites le point sur les CP acquis
Ensuite vous pouvez calculer les autres mois et savoir ce qu'il y a à déduire

Vous ne pouvez pas sortir des chiffres au hasard

Si il y a régularisation elle devra être payée ce mois ci

Il faut faire les calculs correctement
Ensuite au 1er novembre vous repartez sur la bonne mensualisation


----------



## chantalounette (27 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour le papa a commis un lapsus,  c'est pas un congés parental, mais un congé paternité / naissance + congés d'été..il y aura au total 10 semaines de 5 jours absences programmées +1 semaine absence de 2 jours.  mes absences comprise ...ça fais beaucoup .Je vais augmenter mon salaire horaire.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (27 Octobre 2022)

Oui là vous diminuez énormément. ☹


----------

